# Septimus Rex



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

We have finally wrapped up many of our 2007 season projects, so I finally have some time to visit this site again! I have been catching up on everyone's terrific projects, and I wanted to share our latest scarecrow, Septimus Rex, with everyone.

http://hauntingivyhall.blogspot.com/2007_09_01_archive.html

More pics can be viewed at our blog.


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

A scarecrow with color; I like it. It makes it visually jump out at you.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Very nice, something different from all the rest. I love the colors!


----------



## The Mangler (Jul 2, 2007)

Have you thought about corpsing the head?


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Love it! It's cherry and spooky at the same time!! Didn't think that was possible....but it is!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

That's wicked!
I love how the colors pop out at you!
.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

LOL Reminds me of a B-Horror movie where the scarecrow would come alive and hunt you down.


----------



## MistressOfMayhem (Aug 5, 2007)

Fantastic! Love love love the use of colors, reminds me of Halloween as a kid, terrific!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

That's beautiful and a nice change on the subject.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Very colorful. That will look great on the big night.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Very festive coloring, a wonder piece!!


----------

